# CPO Diets and will they eat my MTS?



## Trail_Mix (Nov 12, 2011)

What exactly do CPOs eat? Everyone usually just says they'll eat anything, but that doesn't really help me, I was wondering, is there anything that's recommended that is important for their diet? Like can I clip kale or anything else to a veggie clip to feed them? I have read that they eat snails. Will they eat my MTS or the baby ones at least? Do they eat the same micro-organisms that shrimp eat? Will they eat detritus worms or copepods?

Thanks for any answers you can provide!


----------



## Tanman19az (Dec 14, 2011)

They won't eat MTS but they'll eat the kale, spinach, and other blanched greens. Mine really liked the Hikari Crab bites and the kensfish veggi pellets w/calcium. They really do eat anything but I haven't seen them eat snails


----------

